

How wolves change rivers – fascinating video - mrgintl
http://vimeo.com/86466357

======
greenyoda
Submitted a few hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8448929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8448929)
(234 points, 45 comments)

